# Let's Talk Target Bands!



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hey everybody! With the ECST a few days away, I've been trying to find the perfect short draw target setup. Something I can shoot all day, that's an easy draw. I've experimented for weeks, and can't find what I'm looking for. I've used GZK .4, .45, & .54. I've used Celtic Catty Blue .5 & .6, and most recently Theraband Blue (my current favorite) but I'm concerned the TBB won't have the longevity if I max it out to 600%. The tapers I've tried are 15-10, 18-15, 22-16, & 25-13. I just can't find anything that's suits me. My test shot is a steel can that's 25 yards away. I know if I can hit it consistently at that distance everything else under that will be easy. 
With all of that said, thoughts, suggestions, opinions?

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Of all the elastic I’ve tried there is nothing that stretches like Thera-Band. It’s so easy you can pull it all day. If all I needed to do was pop a target it would be my go to.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Of all the elastic I've tried there is nothing that stretches like Thera-Band. It's so easy you can pull it all day. If all I needed to do was pop a target it would be my go to.


Would you go with blue or black? I've got both

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

If I could hit a PBR sized target consistently from 75 feet away, I be so busy strutting around the meet crowing that I wouldn't care what I was shooting.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Is most of the shooting gonna be at that distance?? Seems like if you dialed in a 15 M you would be good for most of the shooting, but Ive never been to a shoot like that


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't change up now being so close to the event . Shoot with what you've been shooting . Go with the Thera Blue . You're just experiencing pre-event doubts . Relax and go in with the goal of having fun and meeting new people and learning some new things .


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

treefork said:


> I wouldn't change up now being so close to the event . Shoot with what you've been shooting . Go with the Thera Blue . You're just experiencing pre-event doubts . Relax and go in with the goal of having fun and meeting new people and learning some new things .


I'm excited, for sure, but wouldn't say doubtful. This is something I've been working on for ages. Lol

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I say shoot what you been shooting. Juat make up a bunch of the exact band sets you like beforehand.

And if they get too soft while you're there change them out soomer than you would at home just can bashing.

That said...
I love 1632 SimpleShot tubes of tabs for lightweight shooting.

And I like SimpleShot precut tapera for 5/16" steel.

And .5mm Snipersling fast band material cut straight... for 5/16" steel I cut the bands 7/16" wide... for 1/4" steel I cut 3/8" wide. P
Basically I take the ammo diameter and a 1/16" to each side (1/8" total).


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

1632 tubes or TBG for all day shooting,straight cuts on the TBG and single tubes on the 1632s,i have some Simple shot .6 and .8 that i use also the .6 is easy shooting-targets- the .8 is kind of heavy,i guess its for hunting[?]


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> 1632 tubes or TBG for all day shooting,straight cuts on the TBG and single tubes on the 1632s,i have some Simple shot .6 and .8 that i use also the .6 is easy shooting-targets- the .8 is kind of heavy,i guess its for hunting[?]


The .8 is for shaking around at full draw like you're having a seizure and accidentally shooting your neighbors prized porcelain swan garden statue.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Exactly,i ordered it by accident-without glasses a 6 looks like an 8 on my computer,so i have been cutting 1/2 in wide straights 8-81/2 ALs for shooting 3/8s steels


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

.8 is what they put on Jeorge Sprave’s baby slingshot.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

.8 is thick stuff. The only time I use super thick stuff, .8-1mm is when I'm shooting lead. May not go that thick anymore though, especially after my experiment with Celtic Catty Blue. I'm getting full pass through at 20 yards on steel cans with .5 bands and 8mm steel

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> .8 is thick stuff. The only time I use super thick stuff, .8-1mm is when I'm shooting lead. May not go that thick anymore though, especially after my experiment with Celtic Catty Blue. I'm getting full pass through at 20 yards on steel cans with .5 bands and 8mm steel
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


That's one brand of latex I still haven't bought yet. I know for sure Snipersling yellow wouldn't do that at the tapers I'm using but I'm not sure about the black.. all I've shot at that range with 8mm has been aluminum cans and a bunch of dirt lol. What taper? Now I'm curious, I want to give it a go! I'm going to have to try theraband blue too. Good luck at your event!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> .8 is thick stuff. The only time I use super thick stuff, .8-1mm is when I'm shooting lead. May not go that thick anymore though, especially after my experiment with Celtic Catty Blue. I'm getting full pass through at 20 yards on steel cans with .5 bands and 8mm steel
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Well, I've gotta say, that Celtic Catty Blue must certainly be some good stuff. I can't get a pass through with 8mm on a steel can at ten yards with .5 Snipersling black at 600%. Now, my taper might be incorrect or that's some interesting latex indeed&#8230; You wouldn't be giving me the ole run around now, would ya?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh no, I see, 750% elongation factor! I’ll have to get a roll! Also, I think I just learned something there about lighter bandsets, thank you.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey sorry don't want to be a pain and take over your thread anymore than I already have but I wanted to apologize. It was a problem with my taper. I still have a lot to learn. I forget sometimes you guys are light years beyond me in your knowledge base. Cheers

Addicted to Tapatalk since 2021


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My current target shooting band is .45mm BSB White. I cut with my 18 x 12 x 230mm template and once fastened up they measure 17mm x 12.5mm x 193mm. With a 32" draw length they toss 7mm steel ammo at 230 fps. Draw weight is around 6 pounds. A pop can at 20 yards is a good target.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey sorry don't want to be a pain and take over your thread anymore than I already have but I wanted to apologize. It was a problem with my taper. I still have a lot to learn. I forget sometimes you guys are light years beyond me in your knowledge base. Cheers
> 
> Addicted to Tapatalk since 2021


 I sure dont have this band stuff figured out, I never even did the elongation , or the 4 or 5 x. I just have slowly found what works ok, for bbs especialy , that my love atm.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sorry don't want to be a pain and take over your thread anymore than I already have but I wanted to apologize. It was a problem with my taper. I still have a lot to learn. I forget sometimes you guys are light years beyond me in your knowledge base. Cheers
> ...


 Oh man, BB's are so much fun. They move too! Yeah right now I'm kind of on a quarter inch kick. They're pretty zippy themselves, and accurate. 
Yeah turns out I was shooting a super thin taper compared to what I needed so there was no way that 8mm would have gone through. I felt a little embarrassed but I'm actually glad I figured out what I needed. It's way more fun blasting straight through a steel can. Now I'm definitely interested in that Celtic Catty stuff.


----------

